# Swollen bit inbetween my lady bits and my bottom?!?!



## babybx2

Hi, I am sorry to post this but I have to know if anyone else has had it.

After sex I am really swollen between my lady bits and my bottom. My bottom almost feels like it is turning inside out, it no longer feels tight as it should, it is like someone has totally relaxed all muscles in that area.

I sometimes get the same feel around my bottom when I get a little constipated and need the toilet. After I have been it sorts itself up after a few hours.

But generally that whole area seems loose if that makes sense???

I am 27 weeks pregnant and both babies are head down and I feel lots of movement along my bikini line, so I wondered if it was just pressure, but I don't understand why it is so much worse after sex??

If anyone has experienced this please let me know - I am getting a little worried now xxx


----------



## bek74

I didn't want to read and run but I don't have any advice as I was on bed rest and NO SEX from 23wks (only went to 28) so I can't help.

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Hannah C

The "bit" in between your vagina and anus is your perineum.

I havn't experienced the sensation you describe after sex, but I think you will find that most pregnant women experience discomfort and/or pain "down there" during pregnancy.

You perineum is actually helping to support your uterus, and has reduced blood flow because of the pressure of your babies. I seems likely that the increased blood flow and, er, friction, from having sex would cause swelling and the pain you describe.

You and your husband might need to take things a bit easier than you are used to, if sex is causing you pain, or even avoid penetration altogether. 

Especially if you are planning a vaginal delivery, you want to take good care of your perineum, so take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Mea

I can't comment on the after sex bit as there was no way I could of had sex during most of my twin pregnancy!!!!
But my lady bits and towards my bottom were very swollen and felt very strange for weeks at the end of the pregnancy and it got worse towards the end(sorry!!) I also felt lots if movement really low down in my bikini line and in my bottom which felt a bit odd.


----------



## BeckyD

I was gonna say, we haven't had penetrative sex for .. actually what is sex again???
My SPD kicked in near the end of week 20 and I'm sure we haven't had sex since then!


----------



## babybx2

Thank you all so much for your comments. With my first pregnancy it was fine but during labour I had to go into theatre for a forceps delivery with an episiotomy and I tore quite badly too toward my perineum. As a result using tampons is uncomfortable and I have been told that the front of my vaginal wall has dropped slightly. Maybe this is why I am having the problem with this twin pregnancy as it is obviously weaker and on top of that if there is extra weight and reduced blood flow - maybe that explains it.

Thanks again ladies x Maybe my OH and I should call it a day now in that department, but he is irrisistable lol, I can't keep my hands off him. Although sex is becoming pretty comical and less passionate these days cos of my lump haha xxx I am having a c-section at 36 weeks which is one reason why I am making the most of what I am capable of doing at the mo cos there will be none of it for a while whilst I am recovering from the op lol x


----------

